# Sierra Nevada Field Trial



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series: 1,2,4,5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,19,22,23,25,26

Arleen


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sierra Nevada Open*

Any news on what they are throwing and how the dogs are doing at the open??


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Lee,

I'm not there. I am getting cellphone reports from Gregg. I did just learn that #2 in Derby, our dog Flirt went out in the 2nd. She didn't see the second bird but she did find a dead cow out there.

Arleen


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Derby Missed Mark*

Oh the famous dead cow diversion. It is a the usual "food crop" in Nevada (next to slots).


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd: 1,4,5,6,7,10,11,12,13,14,15,18,19,22,26


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*NV*

Arleen Thanks for keeping us posted  
cindy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open-

Triple with two retired guns. Long bird, righr hand bird and left flyer. Middle and right hand bird were very tight with lots of cover, trees, ditches and bruch piles.

Call backs-56 dogs back

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,39,41,43,44,46.51.53.56.57.61,64,65,66,68,69,70,72,75,77,78,79,80,82,83,84,86

Amateur

Triple with two retired guns. Lots of running water and terrain changes with cover. Pretty tight set up.

Call backs -24 dogs

1,5,8,9,10,14,16,19,26,27,29,31,33,34,35,36,38,40,41,42,43,49,53,54

I didn't read the other posts, but the derby finished the 3rd series and will run the 4th in the morning. 15 dogs went into the 3rd and I couldn't get any other info. Sorry 

Weather was very warm this afternoon. My guess would be around 90!! Just got back to town from the grounds to I'm off to dinner and I'll let you know what happens tomorrow! No computer signal at the grounds so I have to wait until I get back into town. BUMMER!!

Tammy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Open Report*

Thanks for the report Tammy! Go golden power!
Lee


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

dead cows and bruch piles, must be a neveda thing, us east coasters don't understand. 

good luck to all of you.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Tammy's in Nevada--All's right with the world!

Go Star!!  

"Nana"


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Derby Results:

1. #5 - Knollwood Sweet Lily O/H Nancy White
2. #26 - Buck N Quick Pick O/H Gary Ahlgren
3. #12 - Sportin' Nitty Gritty O/H Judy Bly
4. #6 - Island Acres Gator O - Ed Minoggie H - Patti Kiernan

RJ - #14 Buck N Hi Buttons O/H Gary Ahlgren

JAM - 4,7,10,11,13,15,19,22

Congratulations to all that placed.

Qual is just getting started and very very close to the dead cow. :? 

Arleen


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1. #5 - Knollwood Sweet Lily O/H Nancy White
> 2. #26 - Buck N Quick Pick O/H Gary Ahlgren
> ...



Ruff strikes again - good boy!
What's a matter Arleen, y'all don't train for dead cows out that way???


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Dead cow? Heck it was probably one of those long retired gun stations put out in the field that some judge then forgot about!! :shock: 
Congrats to the finishers and especially Rrrrrrruff!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Suzanne and Becky,

You guys are too funny. I was thinking if we started training with dead cows, would they be like a decoy? a poison bird? and then what would the bird of choice be......... a buzzard? Not sure if that would fly... who knows, the buzzard just may be the Nevada state bird. 

anyway..............................

Qual callbacks to the 3rd: 1,3,4,7,8,11,12,14,17,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28,30,31


My two guys, Trooper and Al didn't get called back. This was their first field trial. Not disappointed. This is Al's first showing since his ACL surgery in February. Gregg said he was on the bubble, almost made the callback. And then #2 Master's Black Magic MH had to be scratched. She had her surgical AI yesterday. Woo Hoo. Puppies in about 62 more days. The sire is FC AFC Rebel With A Cause.

Sorry guys, just couldn't resist the advertisement. 

Arleen


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Nancy and Lily, Judy and Ruffie. You are really on a roll!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Well sorry to say but Tammy is no longer in Nevada. We left around noon today. I did manage to get the call backs from the amateur land blind. It was very very warm there today. I think my car thermometer said around 90 at noon time. Got to 94 when we can though Auburn area.

11 dogs to the water blind.

9,10,16,27,29,35,38,49,53,54

Open should have finished their land blind by 1:00 or so, but I don't have any info. Sorry  

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO PLACED IN THE DERBY.

      

Happy Faces for all of you!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Partial Results*

I have some results--
Open

1st -#82-FC Timber Town Trifecta - O J Scott Anderson H Patti Kiernan
2nd - #70 Hightest Black Ty Affair - O Chris & Portia Hatch H Chris
3rd #34 FC/AFC The Julia Hendrix Experience - O Gary & Mary Ahlgren H Mary
4th - ?
RJ - #44 Adams Acres Water Lili - O Marion Stroud H Bill Sargenti

Amateur

1st - #27 FC Bee-Line Butch O/H Richard Cordell
2nd - ?
3rd - #53 Princess MacDart of Esplanade O/H Judy Bly
4th-

Maybe someone can fill in the blank!!

      

Tammy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations to Richard and Butch....after a long lay off due to a foot injury. First trial back, and a win! Butch was a last year's National Open finalist......good to see them back!
LM


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

*nevada*

any Q results?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Congrats Patti!!! Jill is qualified for the national now?
Top & Savvy say "Go mom!" And brother Tyrant says "Way to go sis!"


Kim


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!!! ..

Derby ...3. #12 - Sportin' Nitty Gritty O/H Judy Bly 

Sportin' Nitty Gritty ** ...GO "Ruff" !!!

Judy


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

suprdogs said:


> Congrats Patti!!! Jill is qualified for the national now?
> Top & Savvy say "Go mom!" And brother Tyrant says "Way to go sis!"
> 
> 
> Kim


Now lets see Tyrant earn his way to the national. Call it a family reunion.


----------

